# Deep fried Bees?



## MichaBees

I just came back from Oaxaca Mexico, Deep South of Mexico. 
I tried the grasshoppers as well as crickets and other insects; they are supreme!

As I was eating insects, I just wonder if anyone has eaten bees, larva or pupa. If so, can you tell me what they taste like? 

Aurelio Paez 
DBA Micha Bees


----------



## Michael Bush

Larva and pupae are kind of bitter, but ok I guess.


----------



## JulieBee

You two...stay FAR AWAY from my hives!!


----------



## CharlieN

Michael Bush said:


> Larva and pupae are kind of bitter, but ok I guess.


If you add a bit of comb filled with honey it makes a dandy sweet & sour experience..... or so I hear


----------



## Tom G. Laury

I have enjoyed drone larvae from drip boards with the honey drips on top. Actually quite delicious. Never noticed any kind of bitterness, rather more like cream. Yummy.


----------



## jrbbees

I think I'm gonna puke!


----------



## Gibbus

I've found recipes for different things that require whole or chopped bees.


----------



## Peaches

I have never had the opportunity to eat bee pupa or larvae, I have been told that the termites tastes like Almonds.


----------



## Island Apiaries

I have eaten bees and larvae in various dishes and enjoyed them a lot. I always thought it was funny when people show revulsion when I tell them about the insects I have eaten. Most of them would break down the door to get to my shrimp that I cook. Seems like a shrimp is a lot more like a bug than a cow


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

I bet they taste better than the grubs we had to eat in Army survival training...LOL.


----------



## OSafado

Island Apiaries said:


> Most of them would break down the door to get to my shrimp that I cook. Seems like a shrimp is a lot more like a bug than a cow


I love ****roach of the seas (shrimp). 

How would you easily harvest some drone brood to eat? Seems like a lot of work to go for to get a little brood and a bunch of wax. I've always tossed my scrapings of the bottom of frames with squished brood to my chickens. They love them!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries

I eat larvae off of the grafting needle
mike


----------



## LRJ36

OK now I'm confused! how do you get the bee's to land in HOT OIL.....lol


----------



## Guest

The Syriac Book of Medicines recommends a handful of bees roasted in oil as a remedy to turn gray hair black.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom G. Laury

I'm on it. Will it fill in the spot on the back of my head too.


----------



## CharlieN

dr.buzz said:


> The Syriac Book of Medicines recommends a handful of bees roasted in oil as a remedy to turn gray hair black.:thumbsup:


For me that'd be a *lot* of handfuls


----------



## bee-green

I tried once drone brood frayed with onions,they were delicious.
If you wand to try the dish
First you have to put the comb in dip freeze for few hours 
Second to crash it over a bowl full of cold water, 
Third you collect the brood from the bottom of the vessel free of wax.
Be careful do not over cook them.


----------



## CWoods

Is this like John the Baptist in the wilderness? Are any of yall wearing camel hair?


----------



## clangs92

I am dying. This is hilarious! I have never ever heard of eating bees in my life! Kudos for you guys for being adventurous! Maybe I will have to add this one to my bucket list!


----------



## Dominic

bee-green said:


> I tried once drone brood frayed with onions,they were delicious.
> If you wand to try the dish
> First you have to put the comb in dip freeze for few hours
> Second to crash it over a bowl full of cold water,
> Third you collect the brood from the bottom of the vessel free of wax.
> Be careful do not over cook them.


How much work does this represent, to gather how large a portion?

I've always been curious about this, if not for myself then for adventurous clients. However, collecting brood looks like so much trouble... and such a heavy drain on a colony. To be profitable, I only have to assume that the clients would need to spit out a ton of $$$ for a serving.


----------



## fruitveggirl

I've seen bees in Chinese shows being cooked -- stir-fried, I think. No idea what they're saying, but the bees are big. Maybe they're using drones.


----------



## fruitveggirl

Dominic said:


> How much work does this represent, to gather how large a portion?
> 
> I've always been curious about this, if not for myself then for adventurous clients. However, collecting brood looks like so much trouble... and such a heavy drain on a colony. To be profitable, I only have to assume that the clients would need to spit out a ton of $$$ for a serving.


What if you used adult bees and put some sort of "drone separator" in the hive? Let them do the work of separating themselves.


----------



## datsdajoke

A couple of weeks ago I cut out some comb to rubber band into frames. I had a piece of capped brood comb the size of my palm that was too curved to fit into a frame well. I crushed it in my hand and drank the "milk" that came out of it. It actually tasted really good. Like almond milk.


----------



## clangs92

Yeah, and apparently they are pretty common in other cultures. (I am from the US) I have heard Germany often has bees in their delis!


----------



## Harley Craig

Rohe Bee Ranch said:


> I bet they taste better than the grubs we had to eat in Army survival training...LOL.


we used to have a guy on a brush clearing crew that would toss his slickmeat sandwich and snack on grubs the size of your thumb for lunch whenever he found them in old rotten trees. he would pinch the head off so they wouldn't bite him back.


----------



## clangs92

Harley Craig said:


> we used to have a guy on a brush clearing crew that would toss his slickmeat sandwich and snack on grubs the size of your thumb for lunch whenever he found them in old rotten trees. he would pinch the head off so they wouldn't bite him back.


That might be the weirdest/grossest thing I have heard all day. Hahah


----------



## Santa Caras

datsdajoke said:


> I crushed the comb in my hand and drank the "milk" that came out of it.


ERRRRK! Gag reflex! 
While I understand that insects have as much or more protein/vitamins than actual meat and with my culinary skills added with onions, garlic and some veggies would make an awsome stir-fry........The Missus wont let me do it. Thats my story and not budggin!


----------



## Harley Craig

clangs92 said:


> That might be the weirdest/grossest thing I have heard all day. Hahah


Ha Ha we thought so too, he also used to lick dip out of his can with his tongue instead of pinching out a dip, he said he did that so nobody asked to bum a dip and we were all thinking we wouldn't do that anyways you nasty ***** LOL


----------



## clangs92

Harley Craig said:


> Ha Ha we thought so too, he also used to lick dip out of his can with his tongue instead of pinching out a dip, he said he did that so nobody asked to bum a dip and we were all thinking we wouldn't do that anyways you nasty ***** LOL


LMAO I am so glad I have never known such a human/creature. I am not sure how I would handle it. Hahah


----------

